# Gibson SG pros and cons



## vilk

So like, when I first started playing guitar I wanted one of these, but it was too expensive. Tony Iommi played one so 13 year old me was just like dannnnng that's metal. For some reason, to me, they look metal. btw, I mostly only play or listen to metal.

However, when it comes to metal guitarists, they don't seem very popular. In fact, almost surprisingly unpopular. Why? 

Obviously guitars aren't limited to being used for a single genre, so I often think that I'd like to get one, if for no other reason than I used to want one so badly when I was a kid (the voodoo model, if you've ever seen it, was the one I wanted.) If I saw that I'd pick it up straightaway. But they're not so easy to come by. 

Anyways, point of the thread, tell me anything and everything you can tell me, the pros and the cons, of a gibson SG standard.


----------



## erotophonophilia

They're unpopular in extreme metal because of their 24.75 " scale. Most metal bands use 25.5"+ scale guitars. SG bodies are also very thin. The might also be unpopular because Gibson makes them. Gibson doesn't offer as many modern features, found in other newer guitar manufactures.


----------



## sear

Gibsons make Flying Vs and Explorers, which are about 5 times more badass than SGs, so typically Gibson fans who play metal goes for those. The association with classic rock also probably makes it less attractive next to other styles.


----------



## Choop

I just know from the times I've played them in the store, but:

Pros: Lightweight compared to LPs. Body shape is very comfy and provides excellent upper-fret access. Also if you use an angled input jack, the location is great for wrapping it around/up through the strap.

Cons: Because of the weight being lighter, it tends to have bigtime neck-dive issues.

TBH I think that may be it from a technical standpoint. I think like it's been said, the scale length and the iconic connection to classic rock players probably has a lot to do with why they aren't the most popular metal guitars. Some of my favorite players used SG's, and they practically owned those shapes IMO (angus, zappa, iommi, etc). I wouldn't let that deter you though. I think they're really good just straight up pick up and play guitars.


----------



## pawel

SGs are actually quite popular among doom/stoner/sludge metal bands, where players are looking for a more classic fuzzy tone and the sound doesn't need to be that defined in low tunings, so a shorter scale works fine. 

Older SGs also had a pretty shallow neck joint/neck pocket connection, which led to tuning instabilities, but some players actually liked it for the neck-bending effects you could get (Bill Frisell in particular). I believe that is not an issue for newer ones.

I somehow tend to gravitate to SGs as my "rock" guitars, even though I am probably more a Fender-scale guy. Neck dive hasn't been too much of a problem once I sort of adopted a Angus Young playing position with the neck angled up closer to my face. It neck-dives as soon as it's moved into a more horizontal position though.


----------



## TomAwesome

If you're all right with the short scale length, SGs are fine for metal. My SG can keep up quite well, even stock, though it's only tuned down half a step.


----------



## Symb0lic

If you're into SGs but want it for more extreme styles, why not check out the ESP LTD Viper?

Not the traditional SG shape but better suited for metal.

SGs are cool as hell, loved them right from when I first saw Tony Iommi.


----------



## Rosal76

baron samedi said:


> However, when it comes to metal guitarists, they don't seem very popular. In fact, almost surprisingly unpopular. Why?



This will seem trivial to say but ex-Deicide guitarist, Eric Hoffman, used one live wayyyy back in the day. Pictures of him with the SG are very hard to find on-line but they are there. There are also pics of him on the net using a black Gibson Les Paul, a white Fender strat and also, a black one. Eric and Brian Hoffman, Deicide's original guitarist, were normally known to play pointy, B.C. Rich and Jackson guitars so it was quite a surprise for me to see the pics for the first time. As far as tuning, neck scales as tone, the Hoffman brothers did use rack gear so they could have probably used any guitar to sound heavy. Anyways, Eric is the only death metal guitarist that I know that had used a Gibson SG live. I'm sure there are more out there, though.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

I had a Gibson SG for awhile with just the bridge pickup. It was a good metal guitar for drop D and E standard. I ran it through a valvestate bichorus 8100 and it sounded pretty mean. I liked the way it played too. It sucked for cleans though, partly due to not having a neck pickup


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Symb0lic said:


> better suited for metal



How so? They both have the same timbers and scale length. Is it just because some Vipers come stock with EMGs?  

I don't get what folks find wrong about SGs in a metal context, they've got the same all mahogany construction as Explorers, Flying Vs, and Les Pauls, they're just a bit lighter, which gives them a slightly different sound.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater

^^^ they certainly have the "metal" look to them. Mine basically looked like satan's axe. 
here's a pic of the same model...


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi

I love how SG's look but I don't like playing them. Mostly because of the scale length.

I've never played a Gibson guitar that was quite right for me so I'm probably the minority though.


----------



## sage

MaxOfMetal said:


> How so? They both have the same timbers and scale length. Is it just because some Vipers come stock with EMGs?



I think it might also have something to do with the XJ frets and the fact that the model is so closely associated with Max Cavalera. 

But, yeah. I love an SG for metal. The neck is very fast. They're fun to play. Super simple machines, in general, and they feel really good in my hands. I play a little more wildly, more uncontrolled, more frenetic, and a little more dangerously when I'm playing an SG. Like just about anything could happen. It might not be a good thing, but it is what it is.

I don't totally buy into the idea that modern metal requires modern guitars. I mean, the strandberg/blackmachine/toone movement is interesting and I love those guitars, but I don't see how one can't coax similar tones out of a downtuned and properly set up Les Paul. 

That being said, if Gibson tried to float an 8 string SG, I'd be the first to barf.


----------



## kamello

meeh, I love em', I wouldn't buy one for myself, but they sound and feel great, a friend has one tuned to C#, and is very tight and focused, even more compared to my RGA, wich had a more broad kind of sound


----------



## silent suicide

I love them, played in a hardcore band with one and the hc riffs just keep flowing from that guitar.
It's my go to guitar for experimenting on a 6.


----------



## Jakke

Well, they are also associated with certain indie pop acts, whom through their worship of the sixties throw themselves over instruments with that vibe (I should know, I share a rehersal space with such an act). This association might be enough to keep the wider segments of metal to pick up the SG.

SG:s are awesome though, and their biggest pro is IMO that they look badass, and are light-weight. A quite big con is, as previously mentioned, their tendency to be neck-heavy. Another classic problem that I don't know if they have dealt with yet is that the angle of the head made them more prone to breakage.


----------



## Symb0lic

MaxOfMetal said:


> How so? They both have the same timbers and scale length. Is it just because some Vipers come stock with EMGs?
> 
> I don't get what folks find wrong about SGs in a metal context, they've got the same all mahogany construction as Explorers, Flying Vs, and Les Pauls, they're just a bit lighter, which gives them a slightly different sound.



My apologies. I incorrectly assumed they were 25.5 scale. Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Given To Fly

I remember a time when I really liked SG's! When I could actually afford one though I had played more bad ones than good ones with the "neck dive" or what I call "lopsidedness" being a big issue.


----------



## bifftannen

I have a Gibson SG special and it handles metal just fine even with stock pickups. It is very comfortable and very resonant with its own distinctive sound. An arguable (and I stress arguable) downside is that the neck is quite thickand might not be for everyone. Mine has a 50's neck and its the thickest neck I've ever had on a guitar but it is by no means a bad neck, in fact it feels robust in a good way and I look at it as part of its charm. As a few others have already noted that the SG is neck heavy but for me its just a minor annoyance and its not a factor if you're playing sitting down.
I've also owned an ESP viper standard and I prefer the Gibson personally. OP mentioned that they are quite expensive but I got mine for &#8364;400! You should definitely take a look at the SG specials because they are basically an SG standard without the aesthetic bits and pieces.


----------



## bifftannen

VBCheeseGrater said:


> I had a Gibson SG for awhile with just the bridge pickup. It was a good metal guitar for drop D and E standard. I ran it through a valvestate bichorus 8100 and it sounded pretty mean. I liked the way it played too. It sucked for cleans though, partly due to not having a neck pickup


 
lol Thats a shame mate the cleans are actually very sweet with the neck pick up.


----------



## hairychris

My brother bought one 20+ years ago so that he could get drunk & pretend to be Angus Young. He's a *very* good guitarist so that's ok... although he's not a metaller.

They're very light but like a lot of Gibsons are prone to headstock damage. They also sound surprisingly good for what is essentially a mahogany plank with pickups screwed to it. They definitely have a following amongst stoner/sludge/doom bands - I know a few people in London bands who use them along with the better known folks (including Kirk from Crowbar, etc).


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

I trade and sell guitars every now and then, and I sold 6 LTD Vipers in two months, no joke:

1 Tech-Death player
3 Old school metalcore players
1 Rock player
1 Modern metalcore player
1 Stonerrock player

Now what was that again, with SG style guitars not being suitable for metal? The reason I don't do Gibsons is they are waaaay overpriced in the Netherlands, but there's plenty of people who play down-tuned SG's as low as A or B tunings.

What I personally don't like about them is they are the undisputed kings of neckdive, and the standing playing position of the bridge is too much towards the fretting hand. So for right handed players it's like you're being pulled to the left, sort of.


----------



## DarkWolfXV

Well, they are not unpopular due to 24.75" scale, but maybe because people dont like the shape and there are more metal shapes than this? I dislike the SG shape and wouldn't buy it honestly, it isn't actually a metal shape for me, its more rock kinda shape. I prefer les paul shapes if anything and they look cool enough for me.


----------



## UV7BK4LIFE

DarkWolfXV said:


> Well, they are not unpopular due to 24.75" scale, but maybe because people dont like the shape and there are more metal shapes than this?


 
It's so funny how certain body shapes are associated with a genre. Most people who see an SG associate it with Angus Young of AC/DC. But when I see one, I think of the time I saw Biohazard live and Billy Graziadei going off on a SG.







A huge Parkway Drive fan bought my LTD MH-1000NT. When I showed my wife a pic of that abalonefest with strings, she said "That's a guitar for girls! It looks like it was painted in a nail studio. Is _that_ popular in metalcore?" Then she lol'd really hard. 

If I have an LTD Eclipse model with SD JB/59 pickups and a maple top, people think it's great for rock and blues. Take the same guitar and put a black camo paint job on it, and people start assuming it's only suitable for Lamb of God style riffs in a 6/8 time signature.


----------

